# Doodlebugs for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Older but in nice shape




















[email protected]$30 shipped PayPal


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

bought them in obx years ago
believe they were made locally


prices dropped $5


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

